# Homeless Man



## Nick

A man was walking down the street when he was accosted by a particularly
dirty and shabby-looking homeless man who asked him for a couple of dollars for food.

The man took out his wallet, extracted ten dollars and asked, “If I give you this money, will you buy some beer with it instead of dinner?”

“No, I had to stop drinking years ago,” the homeless man replied.

“Will you use it to go fishing instead of buying food?” the man asked.

“No, I don’t waste time fishing,” the homeless man said. “I need to spend all my time trying to stay alive.”

“Will you spend this on green fees at a golf course instead of food?”, the man asked.

“Are you NUTS!” replied the homeless man. “I haven’t played golf in 20 years!”

“Will you spend the money on a woman in the red light district instead of food?” the man asked.

“What kind of diseases would I get for ten lousy bucks?” exclaimed the homeless man.

Well,” said the man, “I’m not going to give you the money. Instead, I’m going to take you home for a terrific dinner cooked by my wife.”

The homeless man was astounded. “Won’t your wife be furious with you for doing that? I know I’m dirty and I probably smell pretty disgusting.”

The man replied, “That’s okay. It’s important for her to see what happens to a man after he has given up beer, fishing, golf and sex.”


----------



## Draconis

Oh geez... :nono2:


----------



## The Merg

:lol:

- Merg


----------



## dmspen

HONEY! Come here and read this...


----------



## Nick

:thats: :rolling: :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

:lol:......that's funny.


----------



## billsharpe

dmspen said:


> HONEY! Come here and read this...


Been there. Done that.


----------



## dmspen

billsharpe said:


> Been there. Done that.


Me too. I heal quickly though...


----------

